

Show HN: BitcoinDial – Make Calls with Bitcoin - nvk
http://bitcoindial.com/

======
nvk
Here is the official blog post about it
[http://blog.coinkite.com/post/119362064671](http://blog.coinkite.com/post/119362064671)

------
dochex
Made this for a hackathon. Running on GAE, Twilio for voice calls, Coinkite
BitKit API for money handling.

